# 3.5 HP on a 14th (& texas registration issue)



## MikeyBob365 (Sep 5, 2009)

I know everyone here wants the top notch equipment, but just thought i'd throw it out there, how well does a 3.5 mercury work for your boat? i just want to get faster than trolling speeds! I'm in no rush...

sidenote:
calling all texans... academy finally sent me my information to get my boat and trailers registered after 28 days (supposed to be 15!). But since i don't have my motor yet, what should i do for registration then? do i just sit on the shore and wait to make enough for the motor? or will i just have to reregister even though it'll probably be 1-2 months?


----------



## CarlF (Sep 5, 2009)

A 3.5 hp on a 14' boat might push you along at hull speed. 
Definately will not plane the boat. 
Dont know that it will be any faster then a good TM with a fully charged battery. 
But you can take an extra couple of gallons of gas, which is still lighter than the TM plus multiple batteries.


----------



## MikeyBob365 (Sep 5, 2009)

what about a 5hp? would that be a significant difference than my 50lbs Minn Kota?


----------



## pbw (Sep 5, 2009)

MikeyBob365 said:


> what about a 5hp? would that be a significant difference than my 50lbs Minn Kota?



My 5 HP B&S moved my 14ft grunman with a deck at pretty good clip see video below.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5rifClQVZw


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 6, 2009)

In Texas you have to register the boat and motor seperately. But that only applies if you are putting a trolling motor or gas powered motor on it. If you gonna paddle it you don't need anything. 

So go get the boat registered and use the trolling motor and then when you get the gas powered motor just register the motor and your good.


----------



## CarlF (Sep 6, 2009)

> Report this postReply with quote
> 
> MikeyBob365 wrote:
> what about a 5hp? would that be a significant difference than my 50lbs Minn Kota?
> ...




That is a lot faster than I thought it would push a 14' boat!


----------



## duke (Sep 6, 2009)

my b&s pushs my 12ft great even with two. went out with neighbor earier this year and we trolled two day and around 28 miles on 2gal of motion lotion.


----------



## TrackerTom (Sep 10, 2009)

Even the 3.5 will be way faster than a 50lb trolling motor. Hull speed usually takes 150-200lb of thrust. The Minn Kota edrive motors are rated 2HP and supposed to be actually 2.4HP so this should peg the hull speed but I agree no planing.

Tom


----------



## Henry Hefner (Sep 10, 2009)

MikeyBob365 said:


> I know everyone here wants the top notch equipment, but just thought i'd throw it out there, how well does a 3.5 mercury work for your boat? i just want to get faster than trolling speeds! I'm in no rush...
> 
> sidenote:
> calling all texans... academy finally sent me my information to get my boat and trailers registered after 28 days (supposed to be 15!). But since i don't have my motor yet, what should i do for registration then? do i just sit on the shore and wait to make enough for the motor? or will i just have to reregister even though it'll probably be 1-2 months?




I have a 1985 Merc 5hp on my 14' semi-vee. It moves me at about 9 mph. Huntinfool steered you right on the Texas regs. And you can always check at the source https://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/faq/fishboat/boat/registration_and_titles/


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 10, 2009)

my 3.5 johnson does hull speed but its a heck of alot faster than the t/m. no complaints here gets me were i need to go and reliable. i'd guess 2-3mph? looks like a good paced walk when looking at the shoreline @ wot

thats with 2 ppl and a fully loaded boat. w/ just me and no heavy cooler it goes significantly (sp?) faster


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 3, 2009)

I have an extra wide 14 foot Monark that I occasionally run a 3.5 Nissan on. It will get you to hull speed, but planing will never happen. I usually run it at half throttle so as not to put up a big wake. A 2.5 will push you just as fast. I have an 8 horse Nissan I use as a kicker on my big boat and it will just plane the boat with my wide butt in it. I'd say you need a 9.9 on it to get anywhere fast.


----------



## 1436delta (Oct 3, 2009)

I HAVE 1436 LOWE AND A 1992 15HP EVINRUDE AND IT WILL RUN PREETY GOOD IT GETS ON PLAIN RELLY FAST =D>


----------



## caver101 (Oct 7, 2009)

1436 flat bottom with 3hp sears gamefisher motor. Does not even come close to getting on plain. I would like something close to a 10hp.


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 20, 2009)

My Dad and I had our 1432 out with a 3.5 hp 2cycle. It moved us along really nicely, Much faster than a trolling motor would have. It went fast enought when I had the kids out there that they had a blast too, but that boat was mighty light. Boat (no addon's), motor, gas, two adults (or one adult, one kid) and a tackle box or two. No GPS at the time, but faster than I'd care to run - about like the video above.


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't be afraid to chase after a 9.9. They are used as kicker motors everywhere and it is just as likely you will find a clean 9.9 as a 3 or 5hp.


----------



## shizzy77 (Oct 20, 2009)

if you already have the 3.5 then run it. It's better then paddling and yo ucan save your batteries till you really need them.


----------



## captclay (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a 3.5 on a 12 ft.v that I can throw in the back of my pickup and it sure wont get anywhere fast but the nice thing is you dont use up your tm battery trying to get to where you want to fish. It will run all day on a couple of gallons of gas.


----------

